# my gerbils testicles look red and swollen!!



## mint00swirl (Jul 4, 2015)

Hello! I'm in desperate need of some advice! I was watching my two male gerbils playing earlier and I noticed that my tan gerbil, mint, his testicles look like they have two very prominent red lumps on them! I am terrified I don't know what to do, I've already lost one gerbil due to an unknown cause this year I don't want to loose another Dx attached is a screen shot from the video I took of them.

He seems totally fine, though I have recently gotten back from holiday from Norfolk, I live south east of London around 144 miles away from where I was staying, and I took them with me, the drive back was terrible as the heat was unbearable, I had all the windows open, stuck in traffic on the M25, they were covered up by my hoodie because I didn't want the sun beaming down onto them, but anyway, when I got them inside they both didn't seem themselves, they hid in their tube which I covered up with a cold damp cloth, I didn't think much of it as I thought they were just stressed out and needed a moment to calm down, by the evening they had but Mint was still very different, he is usually very active but suddenly he looked as though as he was very lethargic :/ this was last week, since then he has been running around being a pain in the back side as his usual self haha but these two lumps are really really scaring me  i am a first time gerbil owner and I have had these two since March 2014 and apart from one passing away I've had no issues with their health, they are well fed, cleaned every week and a half, and cuddled at least 2- 3 times a day. One thing I'm worried might have caused this is that I have recently introduce chinchilla bathing sand to them and they pretty much use it as their new toilet, I've taken it out for now as I'm paranoid it's only going to make things worse >< 
Please, any advice would be amazing! 

Also, I am struggling to find vets near me who have knowledge on gerbils, my local vets know only little basic health knowledge on hamsters but not gerbils so I'm worried that if they need surgery I can't provide them with that help because my vets here are hopeless!! Dx 
Thank you <3


----------



## mint00swirl (Jul 4, 2015)

Edit: last year his "balls dropped" so to speak, and the redness here seems a lot worse than the redness and swelling that occurred then~


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

They look perfectly fine to me, they look like my rats balls. When they are warm they do drop and look bigger and that colour too.


----------

